# rtrax



## rtrax (Apr 17, 2016)

Good night to all. I have a john Deere 1650 tractor with a yanmar engine 4T95T-J i'm looking for a engine . The one I have has a hole in the block. Dose this tractor even worth fixing??

thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

What is the tractor condition like, has the tractor been flogged to the point of not worth fixing.

you could look around for a short motor or even a long motor.

without a photo or two it is hard to make a comment


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum rtrax.

The following salvage yards list JD 1650's in stock:

All States Ag Parts
Sikeston, Missouri
Phone: (877) 530-7720

Abilene Machine, Inc.
Abilene, Kansas
Phone: (800) 255-0337

Worldwide Tractor Parts
Bellefontaine, Ohio
Phone: (800) 755-2605
or (800) 755-2605

BENNETT TRACTOR
Aubrey, Arkansas
Phone: (800) 643-1444
or (870) 295-6059

Mid-South Salvage, Inc.
Decatur, Alabama
Phone: (256) 353-5661

All States Ag Parts
Downing, Wisconsin
Phone: (877) 530-1010


----------

